# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Chicken Patty (WCG-TPU Team Captain)



## Norton (Jul 3, 2013)

*Wanted to wish a HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our awesome Captain on behalf of the Team and hope that you enjoy your day and have a super year!!!* ----


*Team/Forum members can post their birthday wishes here on this thread for our Captain if they like *
P.S> We are planning something crunching-wise in celebration of your birthday so stay tuned  



* I'm at work atm so I don't have time to put up a birthday cake- maybe another member can post up a nice one for you


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Enjoy David!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday bro!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey CP your moms cooking up some Vaca Frita and Congri? If so Ill be over at dinner.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday CP! I hope you have a good day and drink tons of beers


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy BDay CP..


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have an awesome birthday CP!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Bday CP  i think it was last year i came up with that sig for you on your b day


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## TeXBill (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy BDay CP


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Cp.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy birthday again Patty!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey cap'n! Happy birthday! 
If we ever meet IRL, consider me owing You a beer ;]


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Bud.... have a great one!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hey CP your moms cooking up some Vaca Frita and Congri? If so Ill be over at dinner.


Not sure, but something along those lines 



AlienIsGOD said:


> Happy Bday CP  i think it was last year i came up with that sig for you on your b day



I believe it was 


*THANKS FOR ALL THE BDAY WISHES GUYS, APPRECIATE IT!   *


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2013)

Just now getting back on, so a happy belated birthday to you


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 3, 2015)

Bump for someone who's missed.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday CP.


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2015)

oy vey ist mir
Happee birthdei, CP!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 3, 2015)

CP is doing good and wants everyone to know he misses you.


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Bud- we miss you around here!



brandonwh64 said:


> CP is doing good and wants everyone to know he misses you.



Tell him to drop by and say Hi once in awhile....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## twilyth (Jul 3, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> CP is doing good and wants everyone to know he misses you.


Tell him to check in sometime - and Happy B-day CP!.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 6, 2016)

Happy belated birthday CP!


----------



## qubit (Jul 6, 2016)

Just seen this so happy birthday CP.


----------



## Bow (Jul 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------

